# DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar

*DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung​*
Wie jedes Jahr, so auch dieses Jahr, mache ich mir Gedanken über die Berichterstattung zum DAFV im kommenden Jahr. 

Titel des Threads, hat sich was geändert, muss man was anpassen..??

Das vergangene Jahr war ja wieder gruslig genug:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322940
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Auch der neue Geschäftsführer, ein zugegeben netter Kerl, hat dafür (fast möchte man schon anmerken, wie ja im DAFV gewohnt) inhaltlich und in seiner praktischen Arbeit den Anglern und dem Angeln geschadet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143
(Und weils ja immer heisst, wir würden nur meckern - hinten dran wäre mein Alternativvorschlag zum Interview gewesen)..

Während aktuell auf der Messe Pferd und Jagd in Hannover aktive Landesverbände wie Anglerverband Niedersachsen, Landesverband Sächsischer Angler und Landesanglerverband Sachsen Anhalt gemeinsam(e) Politik für Angler und das Angeln anstossen und aktiv angehen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322742), haben abseits davon am Rande auch der Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems seinen Stand aufgebaut (und in seiner Berichterstattung noch nicht mal den DAFV erwähnt: http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/nachricht/nachbericht-zur-angelmesse-auf-der-messe-pferd-jagd-kopie.html), und hatte dem DAFV auch etwas Platz für nen 5 oder 6 qm -  Stand gegeben - zu mehr als Heftchen verteilen hats aber anscheinend nicht gereicht beim DAFV (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/messe-pferd-jagd).

Während aktive Landesverbände aktiv Politik machten, standen der DAFV und Weser-Ems also nicht nur räumlich, sondern auch angelpolitisch am Rande...

Selbst Mitgliedsverbände bemerken ja inzwischen, wie, nennen wirs mal "verbesserungswürdig" die, nennen wirs mal, "Arbeit", des DAFV wäre. 
Vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband gibts dazu ne richtige Klatsche für "seinen" Dachverband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322962

Sehr schön wird hier auch der Niedergang des DAFV vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband ausgeführt:
Die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,  hat es mit ihrem Präsidium laut Rheinischem geschafft, die Mitgliederzahl von fast 900.000 auf ab 2017 noch knapp über 500.000 fast zu halbieren.

Kein Wunder, wenn die vom DAFV jetzt sogar trotz des damaligen Desasters mit Aufnahme und Rauswurf des DSAV wieder Klein- und Splitterverbände, evtl. sogar Bezirksverbände gekündigter Landesverbände (wie immer sie sich das satzungsmäßig hinbiegen) aufnehmen wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322709

Immerhin ist eines passiert, seit der der neue Geschäftsführer angetreten ist - und das ist letztlich auch der Grund für meine im nächsten Jahr geänderte Berichterstattung:
Es kamen deutlich mehr Meldungen auf der Seite des DAFV...

Leider meist nix inhaltlich Wichtiges, angelpolitisch Substantielles oder Interessantes, oft auch nur einfach Geschöntes, und vielfach Meldungen, mit denen der DAFV über andere berichtete oder berichten liess - wohl weil sie selber eben nix zu Stande bringen, über was sich ehrlich und positiv berichten liesse....

Ich hatte ja bisher auf alle Meldungen beim DAFV reagiert und die bei uns öffentlich gemacht und kommentiert und zur Diskussion gestellt. 
Dazu hatte ich immer einen eigenen Thread für den DAFV eröffnet gehabt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584

*Das wird es so nicht mehr geben.*

Der DAFV bringt inzwischen so viele inhaltsleere "Neuigkeiten"; dass ich das nicht mehr zusammen fassen und bringen will.

Zudem gleitet der DAFV wie seine Mitgliederzahlen immer mehr in die Bedeutungslosigkeit.

*Der DAFV ist uns schlicht keinen eigenen Thread mehr wert.*

Über alles wirklich Relevante, was der DAFV sicher auch weiterhin anstellen wird, und was im Normalfall Anglern und dem Angeln wieder schaden dürfte, werden wir natürlich trotzdem weiter berichten. 

*Das dann allerdings in zum jeweiligen Thema eröffneten Thread.*

Denn inzwischen merken ja immer mehr, dass man mit dem DAFV angelpolitisch "kein Sch...haus stürmen kann"..
Und werden dann selber aktiv, wie etwa die Initiative um die EGOH zur Verhinderung von Baglimit und Angelverbote AWZ, bei denen der DAFV ja auch den Anglern in und anderen Akteuren in den Rücken gefallen ist:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322189
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322164

Und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass auch andere Akteure bundes- und europapolitisch wichtiger werden könnten (Sachsen-Achse: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322742, weitere haben schon Gespräche angekündigt) oder ihre Verantwortung für eine einheitliche Fischerei in Deutschland gegen den aus- und abgrenzenden DAFV endlich auch aktiv wahrnehmen würden wie der DFV. 

So oder so wird der DAFV bedeutungsloser werden und wir stellen uns in der Berichterstattung drauf ein und bringen nur noch das Nötigste bzw. Relevanteste.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Irgendwie ist dieser Wechsel in der Berichterstattungsstrategie nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar für mich.
Der DAFV war doch schon immer total bedeutungslos, auch in den Jahren davor, außer vielleicht wenn es darum ging, den treu und brav hinterher trotte(l)nden Anglern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, um es sinnlos zu verpulvern für bedeutungslose Messestände und das Aufrechterhalten eines angel- und umweltpolitisch bedeutungslosen Konstruktes, in dem sich geistig überalterte bedeutungslose Funktionäre unter der Führung einer bedeutungslosen Politikerin aus einer im Bundeskontext zur Bedeutungslosigkeit degradierten Partei zum gegenseitigen kollektiven Schulterklopfen treffen und darüber sinnieren, wie schön und gut die alten Zeiten waren, als man zahlende organisierte Angler in aller Seelenruhe verarschen und ihnen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen konnte, ohne dass irgendein wadenbeißender Internetterrier sich einem an die Fersen heftete und schonungslos aufdeckte, was man im stillen Hinterkämmerchen so ausbrütete.
Wenn es um Bedeutungslosigkeit ginge, dann hätten wir uns die Threads schon in den beiden Vorjahren sparen können.
Viel wichtiger ist doch jetzt, aktiv dagegen zu arbeiten, dass diese an Bedeutungslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffende Trümmertruppe nicht noch mehr Dinge verbockt und das Angeln in Deutschland weiterhin dadurch gefährdet, dass Einschränkungen und Vorbehalten Tür und Tor geöffnet wird. In der Politik hat man zwar an einzelnen Stellen schon erkannt, wie bedeutungslos die sind, und lädt sie erst gar nicht mehr ein, wenn es um Wichtiges geht. Aber vielleicht weiß das ja noch nicht jeder Entscheider.

Wäre es da nicht sinnvoller, eine Art geschlossenen DAFV-Murks-Sammelthread oben festzutackern, wo einfach nur unkommentiert die Startartikel der jeweiligen Threads über den von dort verzapften Unsinn gesammelt und die Threads verlinkt werden. Sozusagen als "Inhaltsverzeichnis" :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist doch jetzt, aktiv dagegen zu arbeiten, dass diese an Bedeutungslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffende Trümmertruppe nicht noch mehr Dinge verbockt und das Angeln in Deutschland weiterhin dadurch gefährdet, dass Einschränkungen und Vorbehalten Tür und Tor geöffnet wird.


Genau ja deswegen:
Nicht mehr deren gesammelte "Neuigkeiten" weiterverbreiten, die kaum noch inhaltlichen Wert haben..

Sondern das konzentrieren auf die Themen, die wirklich relevant sind und bei denen sie noch Schaden anrichten oder anrichten können.

Und was wir dann auch in einzelnen Threads breiter darstellen können.

Aber ich hab keinen Bock mehr, mir mit deren geschwurbelter Veröffentlichungss..... unnötig Arbeit zu machen.

Wer will, darf das ja trotzdem gerne!!!!

Mir ist meine Zeit dazu zu schade...


----------



## Worscht (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau ja deswegen:
> Nicht mehr deren gesammelte "Neuigkeiten" weiterverbreiten, die kaum noch inhaltlichen Wert haben



Hatten die je inhaltlichen Wert - außer dass man vom Kopfschütteln ein Schleudertrauma bekommt?#d


----------



## Ørret (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wie auch immer.....Ich freue mich schon auf deine bissigen aber immer zutreffenden Kommentare. Ich  bin mal gespannt was der DAFV 2017 so für Klopper bringen wird und hoffe auf den Untergang von diesen Pseudobundesverband.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Zuerst mal habe ich noch so ein, zwei Klopper für 2016 im Lauf ....

:g:g:g:g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Also kein solitärer DAFV-Thread sondern noch mehr Threadinflation zum Thema Verbände?|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Zu einzelnen Themen wie z. B. Baglimit, Angelverbote AWZ etc.. 

Das unwichtige dagegen (Vorstellung neue Geschäftsstelle, wo kaum jemand ist, auf ner Messe interessiert sich wieder keine Sau für DAFV etc.) ganz weg..

So ist das geplant..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Eine schöne, noch unbestätigte Meldung:

Nachdem der DAFV und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dem Hilfeersuchen des Büchener Vereines nicht nachgekommen waren (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323325), und der LSFV-SH die Jahrekanalkarten weiterhin nur für "Freunde" verbilligt anbietet, statt solidarisch  - wie bisher immer - allen im DAFV organisierten Anglern, hat die Angler Union Nord nun die Konsequenz gezogen und auf der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen.

Leider nur ein kleiner Verband, aber scheinbar ein aufrechter...

Und:
Sollte die Meldung so stimmen, könnte man zur Vermutung kommen, dass in Schleswig Holstein zumindest bei einem Verband doch das eine oder  andere Honigtöpfchen gefunden wurde....
:g:g:g:g

Ich versuche schnellstmöglich zu verifizieren, ob das stimmt und gebe dann Bescheid..


----------



## August (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Häppchen wird erneut Kandidieren da kann man sich fast Sicher sein wenn man mal aktuell auf der DAFV seite nachschaut wird man ja bei aktuelles erschlagen von Meldungen he he ist ja bald auch wieder wahl vieleicht hat man ja die hoffnung das alles vorher vergessen wurde.

was ist da nur Passiert anscheinend ist jemand wach geworden oder die haben endlich einen Praktikanten der den Ganzen Tag Textet 

Jahrelang Bockmist bauen und jetzt Denken das man 1-2 Texte macht und alle es Vergessen 

Häppchen ist gegen Peta ( Denk Denk war Sie nicht der Meinung man sollte die Ignorieren)

http://pokit.org/get/img/27a143dcb3cd329405b199849b3ca6b7.jpg
Häppchen ist gegen das Baglimit (denk denk hat die es nicht selber Vorgeschlagen?)
http://pokit.org/get/img/0f04023470b54824a213e31e6a3cbb01.jpg
Und Gegen die Angel AG Briefe an die Schulen hat es dann nicht mehr gereicht das musste dann der Text vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. her allerdings kommt der DAFv wie immer zu Spät nachdem schon so gut wie alle ein Stellungnahme abgegeben haben ist der DAFV wie immer der Letzte

ha ha ha klingt ja alles wie ein schlechter Krimi

da sage ich nur eines dazu anscheinend geht jemand der popo so kurz vor der Wahl auf Grundeis  wenn es nicht so traurig wäre wäre es zum lachen


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Das der BV bei den fishing masters am Start ist davon berichten sie fein, aber von der Anglerdemo kein Wort....War ja klar#q


----------



## Harrie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und dann noch Bleifreies Angeln,jetzt kommt wohl noch Bleiverbot wie in Dänemark.#d


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Moin .

Na das ist doch mal ne vernünftige Entscheidung ,

da kommt doch sowieso nichts sinnvoll relevantes für uns Angler.

Die können sich dann auch viel besser mit sich selbst 

beschäftigen.

Wenns nach mir ginge gäbe es für solchen Unsinn auch kein 

Geld mehr, aber der Verein  muss ja Zahlen.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Naja, was erwartet ihr von einem anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverband?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das der BV bei den fishing masters am Start ist davon berichten sie fein, aber von der Anglerdemo kein Wort....War ja klar#q



Die Demo ist doch von Anglern für Angler.  Was soll Frau Dr. dann da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Demo ist doch von Anglern für Angler.  Was soll Frau Dr. dann da?


#6#6#6


----------



## Nuesse (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das der BV bei den fishing masters am Start ist davon berichten sie fein, aber von der Anglerdemo kein Wort....War ja klar#q



Vielleicht gibt es eine Gegendemo von den Naturschützern und der DAVF macht da mit .?


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Das der BV bei den fishing masters am Start ist davon berichten sie fein, aber von der Anglerdemo kein Wort....War ja klar#q



Na hör mal....Sollen die gegen den Mist demonstrieren, den sie mit verzapft haben ?
Das wär ja so, als würde die AfD gegen Abschiebung demonstrieren.


----------



## Ørret (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na hör mal....Sollen die gegen den Mist demonstrieren, den sie mit verzapft haben ?
> Das wär ja so, als würde die AfD gegen Abschiebung demonstrieren.



So gesehen hast du vollkommen Recht....Warum darf der BV an den fishing masters teilnehmen frag ich mich grade..Ist der NABU etwa auch da?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> So gesehen hast du vollkommen Recht....Warum darf der BV an den fishing masters teilnehmen frag ich mich grade..Ist der NABU etwa auch da?


Als "Gegengewicht" zur Anglerdemo???


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Professioneller Schönrender eingestellt beim DAFV?​*
Dass der DAFV einen neuen Mann/Frau suchte für Öffentlichkeits- und Pressearbeit, war ja durch die Veröffentlichungen auch in Landesverbänden bekannt.

Nun scheint nach Info mehrerer Personen aus Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen jemand gefunden zu sein, der diese Stelle tatsächlich antreten will..

Am 1. April soll er wohl die Stelle antreten.

Es soll sich dabei um Olaf Lindner handeln, der zuvor beim Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg das Amt des Schönredens ehrenamtlich innehatte, was er da aber inzwischen wohl aufgegeben hat.

Nun will er sich wohl für diese Aufgabe  die "Arbeit" von anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der Sport- und Angelfischerei schön zu reden - damals im Land B-W, jetzt im Bund, als bezahlter Angestellter widmen, also mit "Schmerzensgeld" sozusagen.

Ob diese Personalie auch damit zu tun hat, ist natürlich reine Spekulation.

Schriftlich bestätigt wurde das weder von Herrn Lindner, noch vom DAFV, die wir diesbezüglich angemailt hatten (hatte angefragt ob das stimmt oder ob es sich - Eintrittsdatum - um einen Aprilscherz handeln würde). Aber eben auch nicht dementiert, was sicher getan worden wäre, würde es nicht stimmen, zumindest von einer Seite.

Es kam keinerlei Antwort (was zeigt, wie nötig professionelle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist im DAFV und die Frage aufkommen lässt, ob Herr Lindner geeignet ist, wenn er nicht antwortet ;-)))

Sobald das offiziell bestätigt (oder widerrufen) wird, erfahrt ihr das natürlich über uns.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (4. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

War ein kleiner Scherz! Obwohl,wenn die Naturschützer vom BV teilnehmen kanns ja sein das sie ihre Genossen vom NABU gleich mitnehmen.
Die Demonstranten brauchen ja auch ein Feindbild vor Ort, da bietet sich HP ja an:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Flurfunk und Gerüchteküche - *nicht mehrfach bestätigt*:
Aus Berlin höre ich wispern, dass ein weiterer größerer Landesverband angekündigt habe, auf seiner in den nächsten Wochen stattfindenden Mitgliederversammlung darüber abstimmen zu lassen, ob man beim DAFV kündigt. 
Grund beim LV soll sein, dass man sonst die Beiträge für eigentliche Nullleistung des DAFV für die eigenen Mitglieder/Zahler erhöhen müsse...


Sobald ich Näheres dazu erfahre und auch um welchen LV es sich handelt, wie immer mehr in diesem Theater...


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Lieber Herr Gott. Lass es unseren LAVB sein. der auf Landesebene eine recht gute Arbeit macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

isses sicher nicht....

Kein Ostverband, das weiss ich schon..


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Muhahahahahahahaha:c:c#q#q#w#w#w


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Da wäre doch mal ne Nummer, wenn 80000 Mann mit einem mal gehen. Die Zahl hat der Herr Kopetzki in der letzten Rute und Rolle als dein Gegenpart selber genannt. Dieser Schwachkopf. Den durfte ich selber schon reden hören. Leider war mein Magen zu leer, um ihn für seinen Bullshit, den er von sich gab, vor seine Füße kotzen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Schön, zu sehen, dass nicht nur ich Blutdruck habe ;-))


----------



## iXware (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

na bei den Anträgen, die zu Hauptversammlung aus Hessen gekommen sind, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß diese keine Lust mehr auf den Verband haben


----------



## iXware (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, zu sehen, dass nicht nur ich Blutdruck habe ;-))


Knaoblauch aufschneiden und einzuckern... Von dem Saft täglich einen Teelöffel bringt deinen Blutdruck um mind. 10 punkte nach unten 

MfG, Frank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



iXware schrieb:


> na bei den Anträgen, die zu Hauptversammlung aus Hessen gekommen sind, könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß diese keine Lust mehr auf den Verband haben


Naja, Hessenpräsi Däschler hat ja selber mal wie jetzt Saarpräsi Schneiderlöchner den Aufstand probiert - musste dann damals den Schwanz einziehen.

Und bei der letzten Hessen-Hauptversammlung stand Austritt DAFV auf dem Programm, aber die waren zu doof, das richtig rüber zu bringen, so dass die Mehrheit dagegen stimmte (wir berichteten)...

Angesichts der Kompetenz passen die Hessenfischer also grundsätzlich schon in den DAFV, was auch wieder die sinnfreien Anträge jetzt zur DAFV-HV zeigen.

Wer jetzt noch drin ist im Rest-DAFV und immer noch nicht an kündigen denkt oder das durchzieht, das ist dann echt der "Bodensatz" der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die alles abnicken...

Hauptsache man hat irgend nen Verband, selbst wenns der anglerfeindliche Naturschutzverband DAFV ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Neuer Mitarbeiter für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV​*Kommentar

Wie wir bereits berichteten (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013&page=3) :

Olaf Lindner ist der neue professionelle Schönredner des DAFV..

Zuerst ehrenamtlich beim anglerfeindlichen LFV-BW, jetzt bezahlt für den gleichen Job beim DAFV....

Hoffen wir, dass er da Anglern und dem Angeln weniger schadet als im LFV-BW...

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rbeiter-fuer-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-beim-dafv

Wobei er in einem vollkommen recht hat, wenn er zitiert wird damit, dass Angler heutzutage hart für ihre Interessen kämpfen müssen und er dafür funktionierende Verbandsstrukturen für unerlässlich halte...

Leider gab es die funktionierenden Strukturen weder im LFV-BW noch gibts die im DAFV (massive Kündigungen von Mitgliedern in beiden Verbänden).

Und "kämpfen" kennen beide Verbände nur vom Hörensagen - im vorauseilenden Gehorsam abnicken, da sind sie meiner Meinung nach besser bewandert..

Man sieht also schon an der ersten Veröffentlichung, wohin da die Reise gehen wird, bei so optimistisch optimierten Meldungen mit so geringer Substanz..

Dennoch soll man die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben und ich wünsche einen angenehmen "Dienstantritt"....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Damit er gleich was zu tun bekommt, hab ich die Anfrage, die ich auch an den GF Seggelke geschickt habe, auch gleich an den MÖa Lindner geschickt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326515



> Sehr geehrter Herr Lindner,
> 
> bezugnehmend auf das uns vorliegende Protokoll zur Geschäftsführertagung des DAFV am 13.03. 2017 möchte ich den DAFV bitten, das Dokument nicht nur im Rahmen sowieso erlaubter Pressearbeit mit Zitaten daraus verwenden zu dürfen, sondern das gesamte Dokument im uns vorliegenden Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...



Gleich erster Test, ob er "antworten auf Anfragen" unter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit versteht.

Oder wie bisher im DAFV üblich, auch auf (ver)schweigen und nichtantworten setzt....


----------



## Worscht (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Welche Freiheiten hat ein Mitarbeiter? Keine! Er setzt die Vorgaben seiner Frau Dr. und des GF um.
Diese Truppe wird nie zu einer vernünftigen Arbeit kommen, auch nicht zu einer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Olaf Lindner ist der neue professionelle Schönredner des DAFV..



Wer ihn -hier aus dem Forum- kennt, weiß was Du meinst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Worscht schrieb:


> Welche Freiheiten hat ein Mitarbeiter? Keine! Er setzt die Vorgaben seiner Frau Dr. und des GF um.
> Diese Truppe wird nie zu einer vernünftigen Arbeit kommen, *auch nicht zu einer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.*


Was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wirklich bedeutet, ich glaube, das wissen die nicht mal......

Im Protokoll der GF - Tagung war auch davon die Rede.....:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326515

Komplettes Durcheinander, jeder macht was er will, keinerlei gemeinsame Linie....

Das verstehen die GF und Konsorten unter ÖA
>  ausgelegte Poster und Infomaterialien des DAFV 
> nach 2-3 Jahren auf den Messen abgestanden im Sinne von „altbekannt“.
>  ein Leitfaden für Schulen entwickelt, Schwerpunkt "Peta-Konfrontation" (wenn das Frau Dr. wüsste, die das totschweigen will ;-))
> Angelschulen
> Bringschuld“ der Landesverbände, neue Materialien dem Bundesverband mitzuteilen, der die Unterlagen dann zentral sammelt und weiter kommuniziert (das qird ein Durcheinander, so uneinig wie die Bodensatzverbände des Rest-DAFV da sind)...

Veröffentlichungen in Nichtanglerpresse wie vom AV-NDS, Verbreitung von Angelthemen in die Politik wie vom AV-NDS:
Fehlanzeige...

Die "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit des Rest-DAFV und seiner abnickenden Vasallenbodensatzverbände, die immer noch dabei sind, beschränkt sich auf wenig gelesene Zeitschriften, Selbstbeweihräucherung und sonstiges nicht Angel(politik)Relevantes.....

Da das auch im LFV-BW so ist, wo ja der Neue, Olaf Lindner, herkommt, gehe ich davon aus, dass das genauso in der bisherigen Versagens-Tradition weitergehen wird...

Gerne würde ich mich eines Besseren belehren lassen - allein, es fehlt der Glaube....


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Auch wenn ein gutes Stück D***heit dazu gehört, 
bei diesem Laden einen Arbeitsvertrag zu unterzeichnen und seine Vita, 
in der Namen wie Norton Symanttec auftauchen 
mit einer Organisation zu versauen, 
deren Leumund auf sämtlichenen Ebenen unter aller Sau ist, 
tut mir Olaf Lindner doch irgendwie ein Stück weit leid.

Beim BaWü LV gab er sich wirklich grösste Mühe auch den größten Mist noch irgendwie positiv zu verkaufen.

Und nun in einem untereinander verfeindeten Moloch, 
der noch um ein vielfaches verseuchter ist als sein Ex-LV, 
der nun wirklich nichts auf die Kette bekommt, was irgendwie gut darzustellen ist,
unter & abhängig von einer Präsidentin, die ihre ganz eigene Vorstellung von ÖA hat _(quartalsweise aufkommende, inhaltlich verwirrte Keiferei auf Facebook)_,
eine Erwartungshaltung auffindend, die illusionär ist _(s. Koppetzki im Rute & Rolle Interview)_,
...
das geht nicht gut!

Ich wünsche ihm ehrlich von Herzen, dass er seine Motivation, die er sicherlich hat, irgendwann wieder bei einem seriösen Arbeitgeber einbringen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein gutes Stück D***heit dazu gehört,
> bei diesem Laden einen Arbeitsvertrag zu unterzeichnen und seine Vita,
> in der Namen wie Norton Symanttec auftauchen
> mit einer Organisation zu versauen,
> ...



Naja, manchmal bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als einen Schritt nach unten zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Nun ist der neue MÖa, Olaf Lindner, eine Woche im Amt, mitarbeiten tut er  ja wohl schon länger, er war ja auch bei der Geschäftsführertragung am 13.03. schon dabei.

Ich habe nichts mit bekommen, dass dieser neue MÖa (Mitarbeiter *Öffentlichkeit*sarbeit) irgendwie öffentlich zu vernehmen gewesen wäre.

Von euch jemand was mitbekommen?

So wie mir erzählt wurde, hat er sich noch nicht mal bei den Mitgliedsverbänden in Präsidien oder Geschäftsstellen vorgestellt per Mail und um gute Zusammenarbeit gebeten oder diese von sich aus angeboten.


----------



## Vanner (8. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Du solltest nicht so hetzen, du weißt doch, falls sich beim DAFV überhaupt was tut, dauert alles immer ein wenig lääääääänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Vanner schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht so hetzen, du weißt doch, falls sich beim DAFV überhaupt was tut, dauert alles immer ein wenig lääääääänger.



hetzen, ich?
:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (8. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich bin immer froh, wenn ich NIX von denen vernehme,
denn wie schädlich ihr stumpfes Dasein und Nichtstun schon ist,
es wird ja immer noch schlimmer, wenn sie meinen sich regen zu müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

auch wieder wahr....


----------



## Deiwel666 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Naja, schön wäre es schon wenn man immer wieder mit neuen desaströsen Meldungen versorgt wird. Denn ich glaube es tut uns allen ganz gut in unseren Entscheidungen, den Verbänden der Rücken zu kehren,immer wieder auf das Neue bestätigt zu werden.
Leider war ich vor knapp einem Jahr als sich O.L. beim LFVBW wählen hat lassen zu zuversichtlich dass er Courage zeigen wird. Hat ja auch beim Anglerboard als mal seinen Senf abgegeben. Da aber schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit eine gewisse Regimetreue zu erkennen war, hat dies bestimmt dem DAFV imponiert. Wie aus dem Nichts riss plötzlich jeder Kontakt ab, und eine erteilte Zusage hat sich wohlwollend in Luft aufgelöst. Mails wurden natürlich auch nicht mehr beantwortet. Ob man so eine Position nun vertrauensfördernd und als Brückenschlag zur Basis empfinden kann darf zumindest bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich würde auch bezweifeln, dass sich nach Bisherigem, was  man mitbekommen hat, da eine Änderung ins Positive zu konstatieren wäre.

Weder beim Verband als solchem, noch den Hauptamtlichen - und schon gar nicht bei den Ehrenamtlern.

Nicht nur an einer Person wie dem neuen MÖa festzumachen, aber gut daran zu illustrieren...


----------



## kati48268 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> ...
> Leider war ich vor knapp einem Jahr als sich O.L. beim LFVBW wählen hat lassen zu zuversichtlich dass er Courage zeigen wird. ... Da aber schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit eine gewisse Regimetreue zu erkennen war, hat dies bestimmt dem DAFV imponiert.


Ich kann nicht beurteilen, was da war.
Aber ein Pressesprecher, Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, wie auch immer man den Job nennen will,
hat natürlich dem gewählten Präsidium gegenüber loyal aufzutreten!
Man kann einen solchen Job natürlich durch seine eigene Persönlichkeit färben, aber grundsätzlich steht Loyalität & gutes Zusammenspiel mit dem Präsidium & Geschäftsstelle ganz oben auf dem Zettel.
Das ist kein Posten für einen Reformer oder Revoluzzer.

Man kann Olaf Lindner nicht dafür kritisieren, 
dass er es so gemacht hat,
aber dafür, 
dass er es gemacht hat.

Dieselbe Linientreue muss man selbstverständlich nun auch beim Bundesverband erwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wobei die Fragen bleiben:
Wie muss man  drauf sein, um so einem Bundesverband seine Arbeitskraft anzudienen?

Wie hat man vorher versagt, um darauf angewiesen sein, bei so einem Arbeitgeber anheuern zu müssen ?

Hat er keinen anständigen Job gefunden?

Begreift er nur nicht, für wen er da arbeitet?

Ist er im Kern auch anglerfeindlich, und machts deswegen?

Ist das Gleiche wie beim GF Seggelke, von dem nach meiner Meinung bisher auch nix Vernünftiges in Richtung Angeln oder Anger kam (siehe seine Äußerungen Augenthaler, Trophäenangeln, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und ähnliche Schoten)..


----------



## Ørret (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...irkung-des-bag-limits-existenzen-sind-bedroht

Der blanke Hohn!!!!
Erst verbocken sie es und dann noch ein Interview mit den Opfern führen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei die Fragen bleiben:
> Wie muss man  drauf sein, um so einem Bundesverband seine Arbeitskraft anzudienen?
> 
> Wie hat man vorher versagt, um darauf angewiesen sein, bei so einem Arbeitgeber anheuern zu müssen ?
> ...



Es gibt reichlich Leute, denen es gelinde gesagt xxxxxxegal ist, was sie den ganzen Tag tun, solange wie es schmerzfrei ist und regelmäßig Kohle rüberwächst. |rolleyes
Wer etwas verändern will, tut das wohl kaum wegen der Kohle, sondern situationsbedingter Unzufriedenheit, auch wenn die Hürden dabei hoch ausfallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Mich wundert da viel mehr, dass sich der Vermieter vom DAFV vereinnahmen lässt..
Das Opfer scheint auch nicht begriffen zu haben, wie der DAFV da Angler, Angelkutter und Angeltourismus verarscht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Erster Arbeitsnachweis des neuen MÖa Lindner...

Er hat nun die Damen und Herren Präsidentinnen, Präsidenten und Vorsitzenden der Mitgliedsverbände endlich angemailt und sich vorgestellt.

Als "Vorstellung" hat er wohl einfach nur den Artikel der DAFV-HP angehängt:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...rbeiter-fuer-oeffentlichkeitsarbeit-beim-dafv

Bei einigen LV kam schlecht an, dass er in der Mail die  Damen und Herren Präsidentinnen, Präsidenten und Vorsitzenden der Landesverbände duzte, obwohl er nur bezahlter, kleiner Angestellter des DAFV, damit Untergebenener der Damen und Herren Präsidentinnen, Präsidenten und Vorsitzenden der Landesverbände ist.

Vielleicht denkt er wie andere Hauptamtler und GF in den Landesverbänden auch, dass ihm eh wurscht ist, wer unter ihm Präsi oder Vorsitzender ist (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326515) ????


----------



## Ørret (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-zum-angelverbot-in-nord-und-ostsee-sei-dabei

Nu sind die auch mit dabei mit einem Großboot! Hoffentlich werden die nicht versehentlich von Thomas versenkt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Nur peinlich, oder? 

Ein paar Tage vor der Wahl gehen alle steil, ob Frau Dr. oder Schneiderlöchner.. 

Warum haben die Verbanditen eigentlich nicht so ne Demo organisiert?

Weil sie wussten, dass ihnen keiner folgt? 

;-))))))


----------



## Ørret (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Das ist wirklich nur noch peinlich!!! Wenns gar nicht mehr anders geht dann springen sie auf den fahrenden Zug auf. War bei PETA auch so, nachdem der AVN öffentlich gegen die Sojasalafisten vorgegangen ist sah sich der BV ja auch irgendwann mal gezwungen mal ein Statement gegen PETA zu veröffentlichen.
Mann kann ja Fehler machen, aber dann muss man auch dazu stehen,den Fehler eingestehen und dann entsprechend handeln und nicht so tun als wäre nichts gewesen.#q
Der komplette BV ist ein riesen Fehler.Wer weiß,vielleicht säuft der Kahn ja wirklich ab...Wenn nicht auf der Demo dann vielleicht danach irgendwann:q


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur peinlich, oder?


Eine reine Verzweiflungstat!

Von vornherein war ja geplant, dass der DAFV an der parallel stattfindenden Fishing Masters teilnimmt ...u.a. mit einem Schiff.
Sie bislang die Anglerdemo vollkommen ignoriert!
Der Veranstalter bekam z.B. auch bei direkter Anfrage per Facebook keine Antwort von Frau Dr.

Sie haben nun gepeilt, dass sie mit ihrem Pott der Nummer nicht ausweichen können, drehen das nun um und tun so, als wäre eine Teilnahme geplant gewesen.

*Das ist nicht nur peinlich,
sondern hochgradig verlogen!*


----------



## glavoc (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> die Sojasalafisten [...] :q



Hammerbegriff - schmeiß mich gleich in die Ecke vor Lachen^^:m

Danke!


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Die ahnen wohl gar nicht was für ne Welle bei ner Teilnahme auf Ihren Pott zu läuft! 

Wie doof/blöd/bescheuert/beschränkt sind die eigentlich! 

Das ist so unglaublich verlogen! 

Die peilen das echt nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Offtopic an:


glavoc schrieb:


> Hammerbegriff - schmeiß mich gleich in die Ecke vor Lachen^^:m
> 
> Danke!


Wenn Dir sowas gefällt, hier ein bisschen mehr davon:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4646793#post4646793
Offtopic aus


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Nu sind die auch mit dabei mit einem Großboot!



Hoffentlich auch standesgemäß :

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5328/29868375184_28db90e761_b.jpg

Wirklich nur noch peinlich was  die da abziehen.


----------



## gründler (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wollte ich neulich schon schreiben....

Besonders gut finde ich ja das oben auf der Seite nen foto von einem Internationalen "Hegefischen" ist...Ob das nun Satire ist oder Schall und Rauch weiß ich noch nicht genau.....

|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Thomas, wenn die an der Podiumsdiskusion teilnehmen, kannst die ja auseinandernehmen:m:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

ich wurde sicher nicht zum weichspülen eingeladen.....
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

na ja, wenn Du die weichspülst, wäre es mir auch recht|krach:


----------



## Wegberger (16. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo,

ich hoffe doch das das Board TV mitschneidet und dann das ganze hier online stellt #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

ist geplant, wenn alles technisch klappt


----------



## Ørret (22. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich lach mich tot...Sie kann es doch!!!!!Mit roten Handtäschchen geschultert ne Platte geangelt|jump:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/und-sie-kann-es-doch


----------



## Wegberger (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo,

mich würde eher interessieren, ob die Dame einen gültigen und offiziellen Fischereischein hat und die fischereirechtliche Abgabe über 10 Euro/per anno in S-H entrichtet hat ??????

Oder sind wir hier Zeuge eines schlimmen Fauxpas?


----------



## Kami One (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Die Platte hat sie doch niemals selbst gefangen. Da wurde ihr wahrscheinlich mal schnell die Schnur für das Foto in die Hand gelegt. Is doch alles nur Fake für ne ach so tolle öffentliche Darstellung.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

tut mal nicht so, angeln ist ja nun mal nicht DIE kunst, 
bemerkenswerter finde ich den Maidgerechten umgang mit dem catch.
ps: hakenlöser und fischtöter sind wohl noch in der roten handtasche (vergleiche rotes telefon)


----------



## Mollebulle (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

... und der Kescher als Haarnetz auf dem Kopf .... #6


----------



## degl (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Sie ist und bleibt die "größte Lachnummer", die wir nicht verhindern konnten|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

gruß degl


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

was baumelt denn da am zweiten Haken? 

was wird die Handtaschenträgerin (persönliches bag limit) denn damit nun machen? |rolleyes


----------



## glavoc (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> was baumelt denn da am zweiten Haken?



könnte auch ein Petermann sein?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



glavoc schrieb:


> könnte auch ein Petermann sein?



#c  .


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Am zweiten Haken hängt ein Dorsch vom Jahrgang, den es gar nicht gibt


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Am zweiten Haken hängt ein Dorsch vom Jahrgang, den es gar nicht gibt



... warum wird wohl der zweite Fisch im Artikel nicht erwähnt? ...

.. und ab in das rote Täschchen ... red bag limit


----------



## Blauzahn (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Sie kann es eben NICHT.

Kleindorsch verangelt und dazu noch "Trophäenfoto" gemacht.

:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Sie kann es doch!!!!!
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/und-sie-kann-es-doch


Sie kann aber "Präsidentin" nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sie kann aber "Präsidentin" nicht.



Immerhin hat sie -scheinbar- einen Fisch gefangen und somit den ersten Schritt gemacht zu sehen, um was es in ihrer Präsidentschaft überhaupt geht ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Leute, dass finde ich nicht fair! Jeder hier weiß, dass ich kein Freund des DAFV bin, aber sie wird immer als Nichtanglerin kritisiert und wenn sie eine Angel in die Hannd nimmt und mit einem Fang abgelichtet wird ebenfalls. 

Schon viele haben über den Touristenschein die Faszination des angelns entdeckt, warum also nicht auch Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan? Eventuell hat es ihr ja Spaß gemacht und sie versteht uns jetzt besser. Könnte ja positiv für uns sein, oder?


----------



## Wegberger (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo,



> Könnte ja positiv für uns sein, oder?


Genau ...müssen wir dann alle mit so einer Handtasche am Wasser rumlaufen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Ne, Ne Monsanto-Christel hatte weder eine tierschutzrechtlichen Grund noch eine anglerische Ausrüstung um hier tätig zu werden und selbst die Einhaltung der Rahmenbedingungen sind zweifelhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich mag Frau Dr. immer noch kein Stück.

Und sie ist noch lange keine Anglerin, sondern immer noch kompetente Nichtanglerin.

Aber:
Sie hat nun das erste Mal definitiv geangelt!

Dafür meinen Respekt.....











PS:
Was wohl Journalisten denken, die von der ganzen Sache keine Ahnung haben, wenn da jetzt auf der DAFV-Seite als Überschrift zu lesen ist:
Und sie kann es doch!

Ich würde mich als erstes fragen, was da los ist, was soll sie können oder nicht, wieso wird das öffentlich gemacht etc. und mich fragen, was das für ein Verband ist mit solchen Veröffentlichungen über seine Präsidentin....

Am besten fand ich aber die Formulierung, dass eine Flunder "dem gekonnt geführten Wattwurm" nicht widerstehen konnte.....
;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Als ich den Artikel sah und las, war Fremdschämen angesagt ...
da will der Verband nun zeigen, gar beweisen, dass die Präsidentin eines Verband für Angeler tatsächlich doch einen Fisch fangen kann ...

und das nebenbei noch ganz modisch mit ihrer
red bag limit

.... schämen als Angler für das was man da sieht ...

aber wie gesagt:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat sie -scheinbar- einen Fisch gefangen und somit den ersten Schritt gemacht zu sehen, um was es in ihrer Präsidentschaft überhaupt geht ...


----------



## Ørret (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Berichte so rund um die Anglerdemo durchlese scheinen HK und der DAFV ja dieses Wochenende endlich mal was richtig gemacht zu haben....Zum Glück habens sie mal nicht komplett verbockt wie sonst immer#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

knapp - aber immerhin ;-)


----------



## macman (23. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... Warum wird wohl der zweite fisch im artikel nicht erwähnt? ...
> 
> .. Und ab in das rote täschchen ... Red bag limit



mrs: Red bag limit


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Aus der Flüster- und Gerüchtetüte:
Irgendein Landesverband hat für die HV am 06.05. den Antrag gestellt, der Beitrag zu senken, hört man aus Führungskreisen im DAFV Ehren- und Hauptamt.....

Entweder auf oder um 2,50 Euro

Man wäre nicht amused...

Ich schon.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

beim recherchieren gerade wieder drauf gestossen.

Ist es nicht erschreckend, wie wir mit dem Artikel aus dem Jahre 2013 schon ziemlich genau vorhergesagt hatten, wie mit diesem DAFV und dieser Präsidentin und diesem Ehren- und Hauptamt im DAFV alles kommen wird???

Leider wollte unsern Warnungen keiner hören....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hauptversammlung startet.

Gestern kamen schon die ersten an, inkl. Kandidaten.

Bis nach 3 Uhr nachts war man am "was-auch-immer" (durstig wäre keiner mehr gewesen).....

9 Uhr 30 bis 13 Uhr heut Präsidiumssitzung DAFV

14 Uhr bis 18 Uhr Verbandsausschuss.

Morgen ab 9 Uhr 30 dann HV, ab 20 Uhr "gemütliches" Beisammensein....


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen ab 9 Uhr 30 dann HV, ab 20 Uhr "gemütliches" Beisammensein....



Wo findet das denn statt, ich habe heute Abend noch nichts vor nach dem Training. Dann wird's aber ungemütlich :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

RAMADA Hotel Micador Niedernhausen
Zum Grauen Stein 1
65527 Niedernhausen bei Wiesbaden..


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ist ja gar nicht so weit. Mal schauen #h


----------



## Ørret (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...appell-zum-verzicht-auf-geplante-angelverbote

Bisschen spät würde ich sagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

und für mich persönlich ist das  schlicht nur noch WIDERLICH!!

Wenn die laut Foto so tun, als hätten diese Loser, die selber nicht nur nix hinbekommen haben (weswegen ja erst die Demo gestartet werden musste), sondern der Sache noch geschadet (Aussage Hagedorn) irgendwas mit der Demo zu tun.

Wegen der Anglerfeindlichkeit (Aussage Hagedorn, und H-K hat auf VA auf Nachfrage ja zugegeben, Verboten auf geringere Fläche zu zustimmen) des DAFV und seiner Führung wurde diese Demo ja erst notwendig.

WIDERLICH für mich, nur einfach noch WIDERLICH!

Und die "kompetente" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zeigt sich wieder, indem der Brief selber nicht verlinkt/veröffentlicht ist..

Also wie immer auch noch inkompetent und dilettantisch..


----------



## Ørret (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Da liegst du vollkommen richtig mit deiner Meinung


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Bedanke mich bei den inzwischen 7!! Zusendern aus LV-Präsidien des Briefes an mich!!!!! 

Er wurde zwar nicht zur allgemeinen Einsicht veröffentlicht (*obwohl der inhaltlich JETZT gut ist*, vom DAFV-Eigenlob abgesehen), sondern wurde nur an die LV verschickt.

Der DAFV und seine abnickenden Vasallenverbände hätten vielleicht bis heute ohne unsere Veröffentlichungen von der Sache nichts mitbekommen (ich kann notfalls vor Gericht beweisen, dass sie davon erst nach unserer Veröffentlichung erfuhren).

Und dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zuerst (Aussage Hagedorn, Rodust, Flasbarth, Video Demo, Aussage Frau Dr. H-K im Verbandsauschuss) einem Verbot bei verkleinerter Fläche (nicht mehr "pauschal") zugestimmt hätte, dürfte für jeden aussser ihren Anhängern aus den abnickenden Bodensatzverbänden, die immer noch den DAFV unterstützen, klar sein.


*Jetzt aber seitens des DAFV so zu tun, als wäre man Speerspitze des Widerstandes, wo der DAFV DIE URSACHE MIT FÜR DIE JETZIGE SITUATION ist, ist in meinen Augen und nach meinem persönlichem Empfinden  menschlich wie fachlich ERBÄRMLICH UND WIDERLICH!!*

Hätte sich der DAFV vorher für die Fehler entschuldigt, die erst zur jetzigen Situation führte,  hätten die darauf hingewiesen dass genau deswegen die Initiative gegen Angelverbote gegründet wurde und dass bei der Organisation der DEMO gegen Angelverbote EXTRA Verbände aussen vor bleiben mussten, und sich der DAFV JETZT ENDLICH den Inhalten der Demo anschliessen will,* hätte ich die SOGAR GELOBT..*.

So aber hat sich dieser in meinen Augen fachlich wie menschlich in der untersten Schublade krabbelnde Rest-DAFV mit seinen ihn immer noch stützenden Abnick-, Vasallen- und Bodensatzverbänden schlicht  selbst disqualifiziert. 

*Die " Unterschriften zahlreicher Mitgliedsverbände" *, so wurde es beim DAFV veröffentlicht, waren nur die der jeweiligen Präsis und Vorsitzenden der Landesverbände, und da NUR 21 von diesen und noch nicht mal alle (31 laut aktuellem  Delegiertenmaterial) - *PEINLICH!!!!!*

Und jetzt versuch ich Blutdruck wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen..


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hab ich es nicht geahnt?!?!?



Franky schrieb:


> Mir schwant schon übles... |rolleyes Irgendwann kommen auch die letzten auf den Trichter und behaupten am Schluss, es wäre alles auf ihrem Mist gewachsen... :g
> 
> Also Jungs und Mädels, macht bitte genauso weiter #6 Und ja nich die Budder vom Brot nehm' lass'n! :m




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4638521&postcount=116


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

du musst meinen Blutdruck ja wieder hochjagen................................

Bei der DAFV-Sitzung wurden ja noch die vielen Rechtschreibfehler in dem da vorgelegten Schreiben moniert - man würde das ja noch überarbeiten, hiess es da..

Dennoch noch manches drin:
BUMB statt BMUB wird sicher bei Kanzlerin und Ministerien keinen erhöhten Herzschlag oder Angst wegen hoher Kompetenz oder den angesprochenen 500.000 Mitgliedern des DAFV (wenn die dazu nicht mal Unterschriften ALLER ihre nur 31 Präsis/Vorsitzenden zusammen kriegen, sondern nur 21) auslösen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Obwohl die mitlesen und wir den Link geschickt haben, ist das Hauptamt im DAFV immer noch entweder zu doof/unfähig oder nicht willens, das Schreiben auf seinen Seiten zu veröffentlichen, sondern belässt es beim Versand an die Landesverbände..

Somit kommt ein weiteres "peinlich" da dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * ist in meinen Augen und nach meinem persönlichem Empfinden  menschlich wie fachlich ERBÄRMLICH UND WIDERLICH!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ihre Naturschutzhymne ist zwar als Pressemitteilung deklariert worden, wird aber wohl wie immer von keinem Blatt und keiner Redaktion gebracht werden:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/25-jahre-ffh-richtlinie

Und am Ende jetzt auf einmal wieder gegen AWZ-Angelverbote, obwohl Frau Dr. auf Nachfrage zugegeben hatte, für begrenzte Verbote das go im BMUB  gegeben zu haben.

Schlimm finde ich auch, wenn diese Funktionäre von "wir Angler" sprechen....

Das sind keine Angler, das sind bestenfalls Angelfischer, so heissen die, so heisst ihr Verband und daran sollen die sich halten, nicht dass man die Verbandler da mit anständigen Anglern verwechselt in Politik oder Medien..

Soll das jetzt die verbesserte Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" sein, für die man immerhin einen Nichtjournalisten eingestellt hat?


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Handwerklich mies gemacht der Artikel,
und inhaltlich reicht es für einen Anglerverband bei weitem nicht aus, 
nur im letzten Absatz nicht mal halbherzig zu kritisieren, 
dass diese Richtlinie vielerorts Anglern grad das Kreuz zu brechen droht, 
im Rest davor die Richtlinie aber abzufeiern.
Da hätte ein ganz anderer Tenor gewählt werden müssen.

Sechs minus, setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

so seh ich dasauch, kati..


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Tibulski ist jetzt aber offiziell im Amt?

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Text von ihm ist.
Das ist derselbe unmotivierte & unmotivierende, schlechte Schreibstil wie bisher meist bei deren Pressemeldungen.

Wenn er der Schmierfink war, dann ein #6 & ein Prosit
auf den vielangekündigten  "neuen großen Aufbruch mit dem neuen ÖA-Mitarbeiter".
Der ist dann ja zu 100% eingemeindet worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Seit Anfang April schon im Dienst ("bei der Arbeit" möcht ich da nicht sagen - noch nirgends in irgendeinem Nichtanglerpresseorgan eine PM des DAFV veröffentlicht gesehen.)...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ok, dann is das Gemurkse zumindest durch seine Hände gegangen, wenn er es nicht sogar selbst verbrochen hat.
Ein super Einstand! :m

Ich hab ihn hier ja öfter wegen seines (vergeblichen) Einsatzes in BaWü gelobt.
Hab ernsthaft mehr erwartet, zumindest stilistisch.

_"Dunkel die Zukunft ist"_, würde Meister Yoda sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich hab ja in letzter Zeit dem Rheinischen Fischereiverband (und seinem Schlichter Kolja) etwas "einschenken" müssen...:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323013&page=11

Hier jedoch bringen die wieder was zum gleichen Thema "25 Jahre FFH"wie der DAFV da könnten sich die naturschützenden Dilettetanten im Ehren- wie Hauptamt vom Rest-DAFV ein Beispiel nehmen, wie man sowas macht und veröffentlicht:
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1563&cHash=e654972a07501695188c6fdfd29a689e

Reschbeggd!
#r#r#r#r#r#r


----------



## Vanner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Das hat doch mal was, nicht so wie das Gewäsch vom DAFV.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

*Der DAFV ist* in meinen Augen* nur noch PEINLICH, ELEND und BERATUNGSRESISTENT*

Bereits bei der ersten Anglerdemo musste der DAFV seine Veröffentlichung dazu ändern, weil er weder Veranstalter nannte noch sich beim Orgateam bedankte, sondern den Eindruck erweckte, das mehr oder weniger selber initiiert bzw. organisiert zu haben.

Fehler können immer wieder passieren - KEINE Frage....

Es müsste ja nicht gerade in der Häufung wie beim DAFV im Haupt- (ob GF oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) oder "Ehren"amt sein.

Wie nennt man es aber dann, wenn praktisch der gleiche Fehler zum fast gleichen Sachverhalt das zweite Mal nun bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 gemacht wird?
*Prügeldumm?
Ignorant?
Beratungsresistent?
DAFV??*

Denn in seiner Veröffentlichung hat der DAFV nicht das Plakat oder Logo der Anglerdemo 2.0 oder Orgateams verwendet, sondern selber was gebastelt (das einzige, was sie je dazu überhaupt beigetragen haben, davon ab).

Wiederum werden im Text weder die Organisatoren erwähnt, noch bedankt man sich für deren Arbeit und Leistung!

*Zum zweiten Mal!*

Statt dessen wird der Text aus dem Neswletter und den Ankündigungen des Orgateams ohne Kenntlichmachung wie ein eigener Text dargestellt - Unbedarfte und Uninformierte (wie wohl die meisten der Funktionäre und Delegierten aus den Landesverbänden, die immer noch in diesem Rest-DAFV vertreten sind) sollen wohl denken, der DAFV hätte mal was selber getan und organisiert.

Dabei sollte der DAFV doch inzwischen gelernt haben, wie es geht mit Öffentlichkeit und Presse und dass man da ehrlich und an den Fakten entlang veröffentlichen sollte. Er hat ja bereits "beste" Erfahrung und musste tätig werden, als sie von einem Mitgliedsverband dessen Pressemeldung quasi verfälscht in Umlauf (Rute und Rolle) brachten:
DAFV-Presse"arbeit": Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle"

Wörtlich, ohne jede Kennzeichnung, steht da z. B. (Screenshot gemacht) aber jetzt aktuell bei Anglerdemo 2.0:


> Im Rahmen dieses Bootskonvois *werden wir* eine Seebestattung durchführen.


*
DIE LERNEN ES NICHT!
DEN GLEICHEN FEHLER ZWEIMAL MACHEN!!!
NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!!*

Und auch die zweite Veröffentlichung des DAFV zeigt wieder, wie sie mit Fakten und Wahrheit auf Kriegsfuss stehen (zumindest die/derjeinge, der für diesen "Offenen Brief an den NABU" die Verantwortung trägt bzw. diejenigen, die den weiter gewähren lassen).

Da steht unten zum DAFV:


> Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband e.V. besteht aus 38 Landes- und Spezialverbänden mit ca. 9.000 Vereinen, in denen insgesamt rund 620.000 Mitglieder organisiert sind.



Aus dem Delegiertenmaterial von vor ein paar Wochen (damals noch öffentlich, inzwischen finde ich es nicht mehr, gut wenn man sichs speichert) , das also auch die DAFV-Verantwortlichen eigentlich kennen sollten, gehen folgende Zahlen hervor:
*Zahl Mitgliedsverbände:* 31 (statt wie vom DAFV gemeldet 38)

*Zahl mittelbare Mitglieder* (Zahler aus den LV) *GEMELDET*: 512.154 
(statt wie vom DAFV gemeldet 620.000)

*Zahl mittelbare Mitglieder *(Zahler aus den LV) *zum Stichtag auch bezahlt*: 452.485 
(statt wie vom DAFV gemeldet 620.000)

Wie man sich mit solchen gefälschten (wenn man das absichtlich falsch bringt) oder aus Dummheit und Ignoranz gebrachten Zahlen (wenn man es nicht besser weiss) sich lächerlich macht, hatten wir ja auch schon zum Thema gemacht:
Gefälschte Zahlen? Wie viele Mitglieder REAL im DAFV und seinen Mitgliedsverbänden??


Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
*
DIE LERNEN ES NICHT!
DEN GLEICHEN FEHLER ZWEIMAL MACHEN!!!
NUR NOCH PEINLICH!!!*


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Prügeldumm?
> *


Das is'es!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

*Und nicht nur das, einmal mehr zeigt der Rheinische Fischereiverband dem DAFV wie unsäglich die (Öffentlichkeits)Arbeit des DAFV ist.*

Zum Thema NABU hat auch der Rheinische Fischereiverband veröffentlicht:
Proteste der Angler zeigen scheinbar Wirkung

Wenn man das mit dem Harmlos-Geschreibsel vom DAFV-GF  unten vergleicht, wird einem vielleicht klar, warum ich vom DAFV recht wenig halte.

Selbst noch im DAFV befindliche LV, bei denen diese Arbeit von Ehrenamtlern gemacht wird, kriegen das besser hin als die sogenannten "Profis" beim DAFV aus GF und ÖA...........



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAFV ist* in meinen Augen* nur noch PEINLICH, ELEND und BERATUNGSRESISTENT*
> 
> Bereits bei der ersten Anglerdemo musste der DAFV seine Veröffentlichung dazu ändern, weil er weder Veranstalter nannte noch sich beim Orgateam bedankte, sondern den Eindruck erweckte, das mehr oder weniger selber initiiert bzw. organisiert zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

*Redaktionelle Ergänzung*

Gut, dass ich nen Screenshot habe von der Aussage auf der Seite des DAFV 
mit den den 620.000 Mitgliedern und 38 Mitgliedsverbänden..






Denn nun haben die DAFVler wenigstens mal schnell reagiert (gut, dass bei uns alles öffentlich ist):

Nun stehen da "rund 520.000" Mitglieder in 32 Landesverbänden..

Hübsch aufgerundet bei Mitgliederzahl.....

Und laut Delegiertenmaterial sind es dennoch nur 31 Mitgliedsverbände..

Wie immer, selbst wenn sie was versuchen, was zu verbessern:
PEINLICH!!!!!


----------



## Ørret (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wusste der Olaf etwa nicht wie viele Mitglieder/Mitgliedsvereine sein Arbeitgeber hat und musste er sich diese Infos erstmal aus dem Board holen?
 Wie armselig...:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Fehler können passieren, ja.

Prügeldumm sind sie dort allesamt,
in Haupt- auch im Ehrenamt.
_(das ist doch ein hübscher Reim) _|rolleyes

Das dies jedoch direkt dem neuen Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Olaf Lindner anzulasten ist,
der (wie der unfähige GF) quasi als _der_ Heilsbringer quer durch die fahnentreuen LVs verkauft wurde, 
ist ein (weiteres) Signal, dass dieser Bundesverband durch nichts, keine Reform, keine neuen Köpfe, kein frisches Geld,...
jemals in Funktionsfähigkeit gebracht werden kann.

Jeder Präsi, jeder Funktionär, der für den Erhalt des DAFV, für Beitragserhöhung plädiert hat, muss doch bei solchem Dilettantismus in die Schreibtischplatte beissen.
Leute, wacht endlich auf und tut einmal das Richtige, verdammt! |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wusste der Olaf etwa nicht wie viele Mitglieder/Mitgliedsvereine sein Arbeitgeber hat und musste er sich diese Infos erstmal aus dem Board holen?
> Wie armselig...:q:q:q


Und hat das dann nochmal falsch gemacht:
Sind ja laut Delegiertenmaterial nur 31, nicht 32 Mitgliedsverbände ;-) 

Hätte sich zwischenzeitlich ein Neuer bei denen gemeldet (Dumme stehen ja jeden Tag auf), hätten die diese Erfolgsmeldung ja gleich rumposaunt..

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass es wohl eher bei denen mit zählen ab 30 schwierig zu werden scheint...
:g:g:g


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Total Looser, so sad!


----------



## Koenigsgambit (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Man versucht sich mit fremden Federn zu schmuecken.
Hoffentlich verlangt das Orgateam von Anglerdemo 2.0
eine Korrektur. Sich über Sponsoren etc. zu freuen und diese zu
erwähnen ist mehr als korrekt; wenn sich einer dann aber von hinten durch die kalte Küche schleicht und plötzlich als Organisator darstellt, sollte man umgehend auf Klarstellung
drängen.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Jep, da könnte möglicherweise rechtlich schon mächtig was gehen!
Da könnte ja durchaus ein irrtümlicher Eindruck erweckt werden!
Und das belastet von den zu tragenden Kosten auch noch den Etat!


----------



## Anglerdemo (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verlangt das Orgateam von Anglerdemo 2.0
> eine Korrektur



Nein, werden wir nicht tun. Mal ehrlich- mittlerweile weiß doch jeder Angler, der sich dafür interessiert, wer hinter Anglerdemo steht, oder? Also werden wir dafür keine Zeit verschwenden, unsere ToDo Liste ist noch lang. Wir haben uns mit Anstand mit einem kurzen Statement beim DAFV für die Unterstützung bedankt. 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da könnte ja durchaus ein irrtümlicher Eindruck erweckt werden!



Ja, dass stimmt. Mutti sagte früher immer zu mir "Junge, bleib bei der Wahrheit. Wenn Lügen auffliegen, wird es unangenehm". 

Ich glaube, dass der DAFV das noch mal korrigieren wird. Einfach so mein Bauchgefühl


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

die blicken das doch nicht mal beim DAFV...............


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Man versucht sich mit fremden Federn zu schmuecken.


Nicht zu vergessen:
der DAFV trägt eine Mitschuld an den Verboten!

Das macht diese Darstellung umso schändlicher.

Habe schon damals gesagt, dass sich der Verband anschließend als konsequenter Gegner darstellen wird.
Und die LVs verkaufen das ihren hörigen Mitgliedern am laufenden Band; _und wenn der liebe Präsi das sagt, dann stimmt das doch natürlich auch._

So werden Legenden geboren.


----------



## Wegberger (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo,



> Mal ehrlich- mittlerweile weiß doch jeder Angler, der sich dafür interessiert, wer hinter Anglerdemo steht, oder?



Das ist doch die Initative und Arbeitsname vom DAFV und LSFV S-H gegen die EInschränkungen in der Ostsee |bigeyes#h ?


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass der DAFV das noch mal korrigieren wird. Einfach so mein Bauchgefühl



So etwas trügt ja meistens nie!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Einfach so mein Bauchgefühl



Hab auch manchmal Bauchgefühl, wenn ich an den DAFV denke. Dann stell ich mir zur Sicherheit ´nen Eimer neben das Bett.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab auch manchmal Bauchgefühl, wenn ich an den DAFV denke. Dann stell ich mir zur Sicherheit ´nen Eimer neben das Bett.


#6#6#6#6
:q:q:q


----------



## Wander-HH (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *...*
> Denn in seiner Veröffentlichung hat der DAFV nicht das Plakat oder Logo der Anglerdemo 2.0 oder Orgateams verwendet, sondern selber was gebastelt (das einzige, was sie je dazu überhaupt beigetragen haben, davon ab).
> 
> Wiederum werden im Text weder die Organisatoren erwähnt, noch bedankt man sich für deren Arbeit und Leistung!
> *...*


Moin Thomas,

dass ist einfach eine bodenlose Frechheit. Eine derartige Vorgehensweise ist ein absolutes "no go" und an Respektlosigkeit kaum zu überbieten. 

Frau Happach-Kasan, es ist eine skandalöser und peinlicher Vorgang eine derartige grossartige organisatorische Leistung derart zu plagiieren. Übrigens vermisse ich noch immer in Ihren Lebenslauf, dass Sie Präsidentin des DAFV sind.

Dummdreiste Trifftbrettfarer, ist noch das Harmloseste was mir dazu einfällt. 

Ein Hoch auf und ein ganz grosses Danke an das Orgateam und ich hoffe, dass ihr am 17ten eine entsprechende Antwort für diese Bande parat habt. :vik:

Ich freue mich auf den 17ten und weiss bereits jetzt, dass diverse Hamburger Angler vor Ort sein werden. :m

P.s. Nach unsere morgige Veranstaltung Bleie giessen, werde ich das Event noch einmal richtig auf unsere Webseite promoten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Grins - hatte das am frühen Morgen falsch gelesen:



Wander-HH schrieb:


> P.s. *Nach unsere morgige Veranstaltung Bleie giessen*, werde ich das Event noch einmal richtig auf unsere Webseite promoten können.



Las sich so nach Wurfgeschosse basteln und erinnerte mich an Demos aus meiner Jugend :-D 

Ansonsten hast Du vollkommen recht, DAFV, Präsidentin, Präsidium und vor allem das - an Hand dieser "Arbeit", was die da abgeliefert haben - scheinbar vollkommen inkompetente und überforderte Hauptamt ist für einen SERIÖSEN Verband (egal welcher Art ) natürlich nicht tragbar.

Von daher passen sie ja augenscheinlich gut zum DAFV............


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und gucke da, weiter zieht sich die "Kompetenz" des DAFV-Haupt- und "Ehren"amtes wie ein roter Faden durch.
Hier immer noch 620.000 Mitglieder - also eine klare Lüge - zugegeben durch den DAFV selber nach Änderung im anderen Artikel..
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/mitglied-werden

;-)))))

Mal sehen, wann sie das merken (oder ob überhaupt.....)....
:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Worscht (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Die Kompetenz war wieder einmal im "Kampf zum Schutz der Natur" unterwegs: https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnitz/?fref=ts
Schön, dass Sachsens Funktionäre weiterhin Werbung für diese Frau Dr. machen.
Da bin ich schon auf die Lobgesänge auf der DAFV-Homepage gespannt........


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ist zwar nicht Thema hier, wenn die Sachsen so dumm sind, der eine Bühne zu geben - aber es wäre ja auch nicht das erste Mal, dass der sächsische Verband seine Zahler verraten und an den DAFV ausliefern würde.
Die lassen sichs ja auch gefallen in Sachsen...


----------



## Fruehling (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab auch manchmal Bauchgefühl, wenn ich an den DAFV denke. Dann stell ich mir zur Sicherheit ´nen Eimer neben das Bett.



|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Habe diese Geschichte natürlich an alle Landesverbände geschickt.

Den Link dazu auch mit unfreundlichen, deutlichen Worten an die Herren Seggelke (GF DAFV) und Lindner (MÖa DAFV).

Damit wisst ihr, wenn die das nicht ändern nach den Feiertagen, dass die diesen  Beschiss und das abqualifizieren der Anglerdemoleute genau SO WOLLEN UND UNTERSTÜTZEN.

Was für mich dann zusätzlich zur "Kompetenz" eine klare Abqualifizierung auch im persönlich/menschlichen Bereich wäre, die so nicht mal ich erwartet hätte..

Im Mitgliederwerbebereich stehen immer noch die falschen 620.000 und es sind immer noch 32 statt 31 LV wie im Delegiertenmaterial angegeben bei ihrem harmlos offenen Briefchen an den NABU...


Auch da zum Vergleich der deutlich bessere Artikel von Amateuren (Ehrenamtlern) aus dem Rheinischen Verband zum Vergleich zum gleichen Thema..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAFV ist* in meinen Augen* nur noch PEINLICH, ELEND und BERATUNGSRESISTENT*
> 
> Bereits bei der ersten Anglerdemo musste der DAFV seine Veröffentlichung dazu ändern, weil er weder Veranstalter nannte noch sich beim Orgateam bedankte, sondern den Eindruck erweckte, das mehr oder weniger selber initiiert bzw. organisiert zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Eigentlich ist ja der Saarverband seit dem Putschversuchlein seines Präsis Schneiderlöchner (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519) - Jurist seines Zeichens - nicht mehr weiter erwähnenswert oder fürs Angeln in Deutschland wichtig...

Dass  er als Jurist schon mal "interessante" Ansichten vertreten hatte und sich von mir als Nichtjurist belehren lassen musste - nun gut, passiert...:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629

Ich vermute daher, das Folgendes auf der Startseite des Saarverbandes (https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/, Screenshot gemacht) nicht aus der Feder des Juristen Herrn Schneiderlöchner stammt:


> Angeln ist ein Grundrecht



Dass ein Jurist Angeln tatsächlich als Grundrecht sieht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. 

Selbst ohne Jurastudium kann man leicht feststellen, dass Angeln als Grundrecht in keiner deutschen Bundes- oder Landesverfassung steht ..
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grundrechte_(Deutschland)

Was der Saarverband meinen KÖNNTE evtl. der Eigentumsschutz des Fischereirechtes sein (kann jederzeit durch anderes Fischerei als Angeln ausgeübt werden)!

Welche (die Fischerei) da zwar auch nicht explizit als Grundrecht festgeschrieben ist, sondern das nur aus dem Eigentum am Fischereirecht abgeleitet wird.
Hat aber NICHTS mit Angeln zu tun - schon gar nicht mit einem angeblichen Grundrecht Angeln.

Ich persönlich würde mir natürlich wünschen, Angeln stünde in einem Grundrechtekatalog..

Für mich persönlich gehört Angeln (wie Jagen etc.) eigentlich auch zu den Menschenrechten...

Aber das kann ich mir wünschen, ich kann auch dafür kämpfen - bis jetzt isses eben nicht so....

Es zu behaupten, wie der Saarverband, "Angeln IST ein Grundrecht", ist zumindest als "juristisch interessant bis kühn" zu bezeichnen...

Obwohl ich also zu den unwichtig gewordenen Saarverbandlern nichts mehr schreiben wollte - diesen Irrsinn musste ich euch doch aufzeigen......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo miteinander



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Dass ein Jurist Angeln tatsächlich als Grundrecht sieht, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Mal schauen ob da aus dem Saarland noch was kommt? Oder von einem andern Volljuristen? Oder von einem Nichtjuristen?

Grundrecht nicht im Sinne des Grundrechtekatalogs des GG sondern Grundrecht im eigentlichen Wortsinn, so wie etwa "ursprüngliches Recht"

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Grundrecht nicht im Sinne des Grundrechtekatalogs des GG sondern Grundrecht im eigentlichen Wortsinn, so wie etwa "ursprüngliches Recht"
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Kein Problem, wenn man das so schreiben würde wie Du hier.

Mach ich ja auch, wenn ich sage, FÜR MICH ist Angeln eigentlich ein Menschenrecht..

Zu schreiben wie die Saarländern "Angeln IST ein Grundrecht", das geht so aber schlicht nicht.

Passt aber zu Verbandsjuristen wie Verbänden im Rest-DAFV...


----------



## n0rdfriese (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Schon den offenen Brief von Seggelke gelesen? Find ich gar nicht schlecht. Immerhin mal ne Reaktion. 

https://fischundfang.de/offener-brief-an-den-nabu/


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Dazu eine bessere Variante von Amateuren aus einem Landesverband (Rheinischer Fischereiverband) mit Klartext und nicht das Harmlos-Geschwafel vom Natur- und Tierschutz DAFV (natürlich hatten wir das schon, siehe oben) ;-)) :
Proteste der Angler zeigen scheinbar Wirkung



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Mitgliederwerbebereich stehen immer noch die falschen 620.000 und es sind immer noch 32 statt 31 LV wie im Delegiertenmaterial angegeben bei ihrem harmlos offenen Briefchen an den NABU...
> 
> 
> Auch da zum Vergleich der deutlich bessere Artikel von Amateuren (Ehrenamtlern) aus dem Rheinischen Verband zum Vergleich zum gleichen Thema..
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch die zweite Veröffentlichung des DAFV zeigt wieder, wie sie mit Fakten und Wahrheit auf Kriegsfuss stehen (zumindest die/derjeinge, der für diesen "Offenen Brief an den NABU" die Verantwortung trägt bzw. diejenigen, die den weiter gewähren lassen).
> 
> Da steht unten zum DAFV:
> 
> ...




Und da weder Seggelke noch Lindner darauf reagiert haben bis dato, sind sie nun für mich auch menschlich untendurch - sie passen auch menschlich SEHR gut zu diesem DAFV :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe diese Geschichte natürlich an alle Landesverbände geschickt.
> 
> Den Link dazu auch mit unfreundlichen, deutlichen Worten an die Herren Seggelke (GF DAFV) und Lindner (MÖa DAFV).
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hallo Thomas,

liest Dir in aller Ruhe noch mal durch was der Nabu geschrieben und der DAFV erwidert hat. Und dann was der Rheinische von sich gegeben hat und was Du. Und wenn dann der Groschen noch nicht gefallen ist, dann lies was Anglerdemo 2.0 zuletzt geschrieben hat.

Der DAFV hat mit seinem offenen Brief bereits auf die neue Lage reagiert während dessen der Rheinische und Du noch die alte Gefechtslage hast.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Deswegen verweist der Rheinische auf die DAFV - NABU - Meldung, jo, genau ;-))

Es geht in beiden Fällen schlicht um eine Antwort auf den Brief/Aufruf des NABU ..

Wobei der "Offene Brief" des DAFV so durchschlagenden Erfolg erzielt hat in der allgemeinen Presse, dass er nirgends erschienen ist.............

Tolle Wurst..............

Meinste das von Anglerdemo:


Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Koenigsgambit schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffentlich verlangt das Orgateam von Anglerdemo 2.0
> ...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinste das von Anglerdemo:



Das hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4676458#post4676458


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juni 2017)

*Offener Brief des DAFV an den Nabu*

Gerade gefunden:

https://fischundfang.de/offener-brief-an-den-nabu/

Mal als Diskussionsgrundlage....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Das verlogene Zeug wird hier schon diskutiert Willi, hättst kein eigenes Thema gebraucht.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das verlogene Zeug wird hier schon diskutiert Willi, hättst kein eigenes Thema gebraucht.



Sorry Thomas, wusst ich nicht. Hatte den heutigen Tag unter dem Brief gesehen und hier keinen Beitrag dazu gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Kein Problem - pass doch auf ;-))

Find ich klasse von Dir!!


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

@Thomas
Ich muss es jetzt einfach mal ansprechen!
Du musst Dich bei Deiner Berichterstattung dem Auftreten des DAFV bzw. seiner Repräsentanten bei Ausübung des Angelns annähern! Nur so wird ein ernst zunehmendes Gleichordnungsverhältnis geschaffen!

So fehlt mir bei Deinem Fangbild/Avatar einfach die rote Handtasche! Das wäre dringend zu ändern!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So fehlt mir bei Deinem Fangbild/Avatar einfach die rote Handtasche! Das wäre dringend zu ändern!



Obacht..Blutdruck des Admin und so[emoji23]


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Nochmal zur Veranschaulichung zwei Modelle aus der aktuell trendigen DAFV-Kollektion BAGLIMIT:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/und-sie-kann-es-doch

Und hier als großzügigere Umhängetasche:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...en/dorschjahrgang-2016-so-gut-wie-lange-nicht


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und selbst ich kann mich dieses Trends nicht erwehren:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

jajaja ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

den Titel der neuesten Schote der DAFV-Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" kannte ich bisher eher von Bettnässern:
*EINFACH MAL LAUFEN LASSEN ...*
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/einfach-mal-laufen-lassen

Angesichts der drängenden Probleme ist das mehr als lachhaft, wenn das jetzt Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln sein soll..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe die schwere Befürchtung, dass Angler und das Angeln hier wieder von "Instituten", "Wissenschaft", Politik und DAFV und Konsorten in die Pfanne gehauen werden, wie bisher bei jedem "runden Tisch"...
> 
> Maßgebliche Akteure wie Anglerdemo, EGOH, Angelkutterkapitäne sind meines Wissens nicht dabei, ich werde das aber noch eruieren.
> 
> ...



Angelverbote AWZ, Abknüppelgebote in Bayern, Saarland und S-H, Einschränkungen und Verbote wg. FHH, Natura2000 etc..

Und die Herren "lassen es laufen"....

Passt eher nahtlos zu bisherigen Kaffeefahrten von Funktionären (Haupt- und Ehrenamt) nach Berlin und Brüssel..........

Aber Hauptsache die Herren da haben es schön "laufen lassen..".....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> den Titel der neuesten Schote der DAFV-Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" kannte ich bisher eher von Bettnässern:
> *EINFACH MAL LAUFEN LASSEN ...*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/einfach-mal-laufen-lassen
> 
> Angesichts der drängenden Probleme ist das mehr als lachhaft, wenn das jetzt Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln sein soll..



Ist ja fein, das der werte GF da was von Teamgedanke fabuliert..der wäre an Angler betreffenden  Baustellen allerdings besser und sinniger investiert..aber da sind Teamgeist,Loyalität und Einsatz wohl zu viel verlangt.

Möglicherweise ist das laufen lassen aber auch nur ein unabsichtlicher Wink dahin,das man eh keinen Plan oder Bock zu den Primäraufgaben hat.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ist ja fein, das der werte GF da was von Teamgedanke fabuliert..der wäre an Angler betreffenden  Baustellen allerdings besser und sinniger investiert..aber da sind Teamgeist,Loyalität und Einsatz wohl zu viel verlangt.
> 
> Möglicherweise ist das laufen lassen aber auch nur ein unabsichtlicher Wink dahin,das man eh keinen Plan oder Bock zu den Primäraufgaben hat.



Ich hätte mir da eher etwas übers Hegeangeln gewünscht oder einen Beitrag über geplante Maßnahmen gegen Natura 2000 Gebiete. Vielleicht auch kritische Worte gegenüber der Presse als solches wenn Angeln in ein falsches Licht gezerrt wird.

Aber gut, Firmenlauf. Ist ja wichtig.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Erinnert mich an Loriot: " Ja wo laufen sie denn...?"#c#c


----------



## Vanner (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

"EINFACH MAL LAUFEN LASSEN" wie bisher im DAFV. #q


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Zeigt, dass er wohl immer noch seinem Sport nachhängt und so etwas im Koppe hat, dazu andere ablenkt, anstatt sich um die drängenden angelspezifischen Problematiken zu kümmern. 

Lass laufen, Alter!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir da eher etwas übers Hegeangeln gewünscht



Ich bitte dich..Casting ist doch auch nett..[emoji6] 







Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> oder einen Beitrag über geplante Maßnahmen gegen Natura 2000 Gebiete. .



Die grosse Vorsitzende scheut bekanntermaßen den Kampf mit offenen Visier.

Man ist schliesslich Naturschutzverband..

Aber vielleicht schreibt dir der DAFV GF auf Anfrage ja mal einen 10 km Trainingsplan 

Passt zu dem Club..zum davonlaufen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich..Casting ist doch auch nett..[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite ja gerade an Montagen, vielleicht finde ich einen Futterkorb samt Tackle welcher von der Wurfweite und Genauigkeit ganz nach Casting einige hohle Köpfe trifft.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich ehe, ich bin mit meiner Beurteilung so ganz alleine nicht ;-)


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Was lese ich da auf deren Seite....die Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres ist auch endlich raus....Waaaaahnsinn:q


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht schreibt dir der DAFV GF auf Anfrage ja mal einen 10 km Trainingsplan


|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Was lese ich da auf deren Seite....die Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres ist auch endlich raus....Waaaaahnsinn:q



Und die Flunder gehört nun zu den Wanderfischen wie Lachs, Aal, Meerforelle und Maifisch etc. bzw. wird gleichgesetzt.....

Da schlägt die biologische Kompetenz von Frau Dr. und dem GF wie dem MÖa wieder Purzelbäume...

Dass 2018 der Killerfisch Stichling (gefährlich für Felchen wie Hering) Fisch des Jahres wird (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327195, https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327947) passt da nur ins Bild der Kompetenz....


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Es ist ja auch nicht zu erwarten, dass es aus der eigentlichen "Arbeit" irgendetwas zu berichten gibt.
Ist man gewohnt, ok.

Aber


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *EINFACH MAL LAUFEN LASSEN ...*
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/einfach-mal-laufen-lassen
> ...


*das* ist die neue Qualität der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?

Wenn ich den Scheixx nicht bezahlen müsste,
wär es glatt zum (Aus-)Lachen.
#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

ja, das ist schon harter Tobak, wie dies laufen lassen.............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wartet mal ab..die 5.8 km waren nur zur Einstimmung.

Wenn die Politik des DAFV nämlich  so weitergeht,berichtet in 10 Jahren darüber eher die Runners World als ein Angelmagazin

" DAFV Nostalgie Team siegt beim 100 km Ultralauf entlang der Natura 2000 Gebiete"


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Was Ihr nur wieder habt.#d

Das ist eine Image-Kampagne. Nix tun, einfach alles laufen lassen. So wie es viele LV-Delegierte seit Jahrzehnten in Sachen Bundesverband vormachen.

Eigentlich seit sehr langer Zeit das ehrlichste, was ich vom BV gelesen habe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

*Aktualisierung 19.06. 2017*
Die vom DAFV bringen scheinbar echt jede Meldung ohne zu überlegen und schämen sich dann nicht mal..... 
Man erinnere sich an die Meldungen, die sie dann ändern mussten vom Rheinischen, an die Sache mit dem "laufen lassen", an den ersten oder zweiten Dorsch von Frau Dr. - und nun dürfen sie "zwischendurch mal ran"...

Zur sinnfreien Flunderbroschüre:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...broschuere-auf-dem-meeressymposium-in-hamburg



> *zwischen zwei Vorträgen* war es der Präsidentin* gestattet*, den über hundert Wissenschaftlerinnen und Wissenschaftlern, sowie Vertretern aus Politik, Verbänden und Behörden in einer kurzen Ansprache die Broschüre vorzustellen.


es wurde zwischendurch gestattet  - GENAU SO ANERKANNT IST DER DAFV!!!

Und die veröffentlichen das auch noch so - wenns nicht so traurig wäre...

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und zielführendes einsetzen deutscher Sprache - nicht das Ding vom DAFV........

Nicht mal zwischendurch..

PS:
Wenn man das Bild anguckt, wars wohl in der Zigarettenpause - interessiert hats ausser Frau Dr. und ihrem Adlatus Seggelke ja scheinbar keinen....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast. Sie hat gesagt, sie liefert jetzt. Und geliefert hat sie, nämlich 100 Exemplare einer sehr, sehr, sehr wichtigen Flunder-Broschüre. Immerhin ist die schon vor Ablauf des halben Flunder-Jahres gedruckt worden. Es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Sie hätte ja auch Pizza liefern können. Vermutlich wären dann auch mehr als 100 "Exemplare" über den Tisch gegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

;-))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Dann sind schon mal 100 Exemplare weg, die nicht den LVs aufgezwungen werden zum Kauf um anschließend in irgendwelchen Lagerregalen die Motten zu füttern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Viel mehr an Verlogenheit, aber auch fachlichem Dünnpfiff (Maßnahmen sollen gewirkt haben, obwohl der 15er Jahrgang noch gar nicht in Befischung (zu klein bis dato (Maß), kommt ja erst jetzt in Befischung) war, für den das angeblich ja gemacht wurde (und die nicht zugebenwollen, dass sie nur die EU-Fischerei pampern):
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/gespraechsrunde-dorsch-in-wismar

Mit dem Fake-Fakten-Dreck vom DAFV sich auch noch auseindersetzen müssen, z. ko............... 
Und mit dem anwanzen an anglerfeindliche Politik und rein interessengesteuerte (EU-Fischerei) Institute ist der DAFV  nur noch erbärmlich..

Mich wundert nix mehr.....




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328896




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328875





https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328890




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328137




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

da gehts weiter:

Absurde Forderung vom DAFV: Höheres Schonmaß für Dorsch NUR für Kutterangler!


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ob man da dann Dokumente findet, mit denen der DAFV versucht hat, Politik zu Gunsten von Anglern zu beeinflussen? 
Oder auch andersherum, wo sie überall nix gemacht haben?
|rolleyes

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...os-ueber-lobbyisten-preisgeben-a-1157370.html

Ü6000 Lobbyisten in Berlin.
Manch üble Einflussnahme ist ja ab und an herausgekommen.
Aber wo Lobbyismus nötig wäre, versagt er völlig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

"Interessante" DAFV-Pressemeldung:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...n/generation-youtube-will-die-natur-entdecken

Es ist ja nett, dass Olaf Lindner, der neue MÖa des DAFV, die Studie „Fokus Naturbildung“ vorstellt und über alles mögliche schwadroniert, was der DAFV dazu meinen würde.

Peinlich oder bedenklich, je nach Sichtweise:
Meines Wissens hat der DAFV NICHT an der Studie mitgearbeitet - warum nicht?
Das wäre doch Lobbyarbeit gewesen...

Das jetzt als Pressemeldung zu bringen seitens des DAFV ist schlicht lächerlich, würden wir nicht drauf aufmerksam machen, würde wohl die Seite dieser Verbanditen ausser PeTAnern doch eh keiner lesen.. 

Und bei Förderung Kinder ist es nach wie vor so, dass nur Lippenbekenntnisse kommen wenn es um den Kampf gegen PeTA geht, wenn die wieder gegen Schnupperangeln etc. angehen.

Aber keinerlei Aktion oder zielführende Lobbyarbeit, nur eine solche Pressemeldung über eine Arbeit, mit welcher der DAFV nix zu tun hat und rund um Kinder, wo der DAFV wie seine Vorgängerverbände versagt.

Wie bei den Angelverboten in den AWZ versagte der DAFV ja auch beim Kampf gegen PeTA, aktiv geholfen hat z. B. im Fall Osnabrück (Dirk Sazalowski) der Anglerverband Niedersachsen, vom DAFV dazu wieder nur in meinen Augen inkompetentes Geblubber wie immer ..

Einfach nur wieder peinlich in meinen Augen...

Solange sich aber genügend anglerfeindliche Abnick- und Vasallenlandesverbände finden, welche das weiter kritiklos finanzieren, wird sich auch jetzt nach Fast-Halbierung der Mitgliederzahl nix ändern - wetten?

Das ist wieder so peinlich, dass ich es trotz Änderung der Berichterstattung gebracht habe...


----------



## Ørret (10. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Der neue Presseheini macht ja echt nen geilen Job...so leicht möchte ich meine Kohle auch verdienen! Ab und zu nen kleinen Bericht auf der Homepage (das meiste per copy&paste) aber ansonsten nichts zu lesen vom BV! Eine für jeden größeren Verein obligatorische Facebookpräsenz...
Fehlanzeige!
Den Job will ich auch haben...den ganzen Tag in der Nase bohren, das kann ich auch!#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

grins - jo, das dachte ich auch schon, dass ich meine Kohle hier dagegen mit richtiger Arbeit verdienen muss...

Zeigt ja aber auch, wie wenig wichtig der DAFV für andere Medien oder die Politik ist, wenns da nix zu berichten gibt ;-))

Verweise da auf das Eingangspostig hier, warum ich die Berichtserstattung geändert habe...


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und das Wenige, was als Output da raus kommt,
ist auch noch qualitativ ziemlich mies.

Ernsthaft: in BaWü hat er andere Qualitäten angeliefert. Man musste nicht seiner meinung sein, schließlich war sein Job 'Sch***e als Gold anzupreisen', aber er hat sich da echt reingehängt.
Von diesem Engagement ist nun gar nichts mehr zu sehen.
Ich vermute mal, er hat die Arbeitsleistung dem Niveau seiner neuen Kollegen angepasst.


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Oder darf nicht, wie er will und muss alles erst einer "Zensur" unterziehen lassen???? Aber dann wäre ich nach max. 24 Stunden da raus...


----------



## kati48268 (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Durchaus möglich!

Letztendlich müsste es zwar anders herum laufen;
HK müsste einen Maulkorb kriegen & jeden Mucks erst vorlegen,
aber da die sich das Trump'sche White House als Vorbild nehmen...


----------



## Franky (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

[eigenzensur]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

seit irr wieta pööhse ;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (11. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Der neue Presseheini macht ja echt nen geilen Job...so leicht möchte ich meine Kohle auch verdienen! Ab und zu nen kleinen Bericht auf der Homepage (das meiste per copy&paste) aber ansonsten nichts zu lesen vom BV! Eine für jeden größeren Verein obligatorische Facebookpräsenz...
> Fehlanzeige!
> Den Job will ich auch haben...den ganzen Tag in der Nase bohren, das kann ich auch!#q



Die anderen machen die Arbeit und man hängt sich einfach nur dran!

Unglaublich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Verbänden der Schweiz und Deutschland beim Angeln?

Schweizer Verband macht den Tag der FISCHEREI

DAFV nur den Tag der FISCHE

Vielsagend.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wobei, auch das wiederum interessant und macht mir die Schweizer Verbandler in diesem Fall sympathisch(er):*
> Der Schweizer Verband installiert also einen Tag der Fischerei (http://www.sfv-fsp.ch/tag-der-fischerei.html) und wirbt unter anderem so auch fürs praktische Angeln:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ørret (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...itteilungen/dafv-geschaeftsfuehrertagung-2017

|muahah:Ob das was nützt ist wohl zu bezweifeln


----------



## jochen68 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...itteilungen/dafv-geschaeftsfuehrertagung-2017
> 
> |muahah:Ob das was nützt ist wohl zu bezweifeln



... tut mir leid, aber wenn ich - ganz unabhängig von Ortographie und Inhalt - so eine Unordnung von Umbruch, "Bildeinbettung", Formatierungen, Einzug sehe, weiß ich, dass dort wirklich absolut kein Profi in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätig ist. Sollte sich zumindest mal  mit elementaren Grundlagen des DTP zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Avanti Dilettanti!

Es lohnt sich echt nicht mehr, die DAFV und das Tun des DAFV regelmäßig zu verfolgen. 

Entweder es sind Falschmeldungen  wie beim angeblich Offenen Brief von Minister Schmidt. 

Oder Beschönigungen wie bei AWZ, wo der DAFV ursächlich mit Schuld war und bis heute den einzige, der was macht, ANGLEREMO, nicht unterstützt..

Oder das schönreden ihres privaten europäischen Diskussionsclubs in Europa, der KEINERLEI offizielle Funktion hat oder offizielles Gremium ist.

Oder jetzt diese Dilettantenmeldung von den hochbezahlten GF und ihrer Kafeetrinkenrunde ausgerechnet beim LF-BW -da trift sich Not und Elend...

Wenn organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Vereine das weiter bezahlen wollen - nicht besser verdient.

Weitere Angelverbote werden kommen..


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Der im DAFV organisierte DMV
ruft auf FB zur Unterstützung der Anglerdemo auf,
also konkret zur finanziellen Unterstützung der Klage.

So schön einerseits auch dieser Aufruf ist,
so dämlich & hinterfotzig ist er gleichzeitig.
Denn der DMV entscheidet schließlich mit, wofür das Budget des DAFV verwendet wird.
Ob z.B. für eine eigene Klage, 
die Unterstützung der Anglerdemo-Klage 
oder -wie es real ist-
die kohle zu horten, damit Häppchen-Kannix endlich ihren Traum verwirklichen kann: einen Stand auf der Grünen Woche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Deswegen werde ich weiter alle im DAFV organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände als Anglerfeinde bezeichnen.

Weil sie es sind - zusätzlich zur allgemeinen Dilletanz und Verlogenheit, die ich persönlich da sehe.


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der im DAFV organisierte DMV
> ruft auf FB zur Unterstützung der Anglerdemo auf,
> also konkret zur finanziellen Unterstützung der Klage.
> 
> ...



Ist das so ? Entscheiden die einzelnen LVs in jedem einzelnen Fall mit? Haben die Entscheidungsgewalt  wenn's darum geht die Klage zu unterstützen ?
Oder entscheidet nur das Präsidium vom BV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Natürlich nicht in jedem einzelnen Fall....

*ABER:*
Die Mitgliederversammlung ist das höchste Gremium und sollte schon seit Jahren diese Dilettantentruppe zum Jagen tragen, statt immer nur den Schwanz einzuziehen und abzunicken. 

NATÜRLICH könnten die Druck machen!!!!

Aber Du kennst den Spruch mit Krähen und Augen aushacken?

Gilt auch für anglerfeindliche, von Sport- und Angelfischern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände wie den DAFV und seine Landes- und Spezialverbände...


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Macht denn irgendwer intern Druck? Ich kann mir nicht denken das alle LVs von Avast bis Z zufrieden sind.
Wer einzahlt will ja auch irgendwann mal ne Gegenleistung sehen?


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wir sind auch mit Verbänden in Gesprächen und es wurde von verschiedener Seite Bereitschaft erklärt, uns finanziell zu unterstützen. So haben wir zum Beispiel eine Spende aus Hamburg erhalten, aber auch vom DMV e.V. haben wir eine Zusage über eine "angemessene" Spende erhalten.

Auch gab es bereits ein Gespräch mit dem DAFV und anderen Verbänden/ Vereinen.

Wir möchten um Verständnis bitten, dass wir nicht jeden Spender aufführen oder über eine Spendenhöhe/ Gesprächsinhalte öffentliche Infos geben. Manche Gespräche finden halt auf vertraulicher Ebene statt, andere wünschen keine Erwähnung der Unterstützung in der Öffentlichkeit. Für uns ist es dann selbstverständlich, dass wir diese Absprachen einhalten!


----------



## Ørret (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

OK Angeldemo.....na dann haben sie ja doch noch etwas Restanstand:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Hätten diese Troxxx mal besser ihren Dachverband gehindert, quasi dem Angelverbot zu zustimmen, das wäre besser gewesen.

Da klemmen die aber immer noch den Schwanz ein, statt dem - in meinen AUgen - Sauhaufen da die Ohren lang zu ziehen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Wir leben im JETZT! Jetzt sammeln wir Spenden für die Klage und haben jetzt die Unterstützung.

Wenn in der Vergangenheit von verschiedener Seite Fehler gemacht worden sind, sollte man jedem die Chance geben, diese zu korrigieren. Das gilt für Verbände, aber auch für Politik und natürlich auch für uns!

So benötigen wir jetzt auch weiterhin finanzielle Unterstützung für unsere Klage!

www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ich glaube das erst, wenn die Kohle real überwiesen ist.

Und das muss ja richtig viel Kohle, auch als Schadensersatz für deren Versagen, die ja erst eure Arbeit notwendig machte!!

Spendet weiter, helft ANGLERDEMO!!! 




PS:
Das mit Hamburg find ich cool - die gehen ja raus ausm DAFV ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Macht denn irgendwer intern Druck? Ich kann mir nicht denken das alle LVs von Avast bis Z zufrieden sind.
> Wer einzahlt will ja auch irgendwann mal ne Gegenleistung sehen?


Es ist ja nicht "ihr" Geld, sondern die weitergeführten Mittel der Mitglieder.

Die Zahl derer, die ihren Mund aufmachen, ist arg gesunken;
die die dies tun/taten, sind größtenteils ausgetreten.
Ein ganz paar wenige Hoffnungsgestalten gibt's aber noch...

Aber was nützt Protest, wenn das Präsidium, namentlich Häppchen-Kannix, jede Forderung konsequent unbeachtet aussitzt und der Großteil sowieso jeden Murks abnickt und schluckt?

Auf die können wir NICHT bauen!
Deshalb selbst tätig werden.
Das kann jetzt jeder mit ein paar Klicks:
www.paypal.me/LarsWernicke


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und die nächste Verarxchungsmeldung:
http://dafv.de/index.php/home/nachr...rans-in-anhang-ii-a-der-vogelschutzrichtlinie
Fisch & Fang hat das bei FB schon wieder brav verbreitet - ohne jeden Kommentar der Redaktion.
Die anderen Printmedien werden nicht lang auf sich warten lassen.

 Man lese die Meldung mal genau.
  Nicht nur überfliegen, sondern genau lesen.
  Was steht denn da?

  Der DAFV hat mit ein paar Abgeordneten gesprochen. 
  (vermutl. im Rahmen der so genannten "Interparlamentarischen Arbeitsforums". 
  Das ist der miese Ersatz für die "Interfraktionelle Arbeitsgruppe", die sie 2014 nicht zustande bekommen haben, welches aber ein offizielles EU-Organ gewesen wäre,
  im Gegenteil zu der zuerst genannten inoffiziellen Kaffeeklatschrunde).
  Selbst aus dieser inoffiziellen Runde haben sie es nicht geschafft, die genannten Abgeordneten zu einem klaren Statement zu kriegen.
  Nicht mal Ulrike Rodust, der Frau Dr. beim Thema Dorschbaglimit bis zum Hals in den *** gekrochen ist.
_"Dies überraschte"_ dann... #q


  Und so eine Pleite wird dann in einer PR-Meldung als aktiver Lobbyismus verkauft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2017)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Verlogen (anglerfeindlich), verlogener (anglerfeindlicher), DAFV (DAFV).............


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Da könnte es ja weiter gehen ------------um die Neuen bei der Begrüßung nicht also doll Verwirrt werden--------


----------



## Ørret (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Der arme Lindner hat wohl Probleme mit seiner neuen Homepage....läuft schon länger nicht die neue Seite#c
Ist halt der Wurm drin in dem Laden....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Am besten finde ich auf der neuen HP die Unterseite "Recht und Gesetz", die ist unglaublich informativ:

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/recht-und-gesetze.html


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

... und wenn man erst einmal auf die Unterseite zu Pressearbeit geht, bekommt man echt feuchte Augen:

https://www.dafv.de/service/presse.html

Unzählige Prssemitteilung zeugen von der regen Tätigkeit des Verbandes.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Immerhin lernen Sie!

Denn sie haben eingesehen, dass wir den DAFV nicht als Vertretung der deutschen Angler sehen und sie mit der Meinung alleine sind |rolleyes.

Zitat _"Der Deutsche Angelfischerverband (DAFV) e.V. ist der Spitzenverband der  auf Bundesebene organisierten Landes- und Spezialverbände. Er sieht sich als Interessenvertretung für alle deutschen Anglerinnen und Angler"_

https://www.dafv.de/der-dafv/ueber-uns.html

Das macht doch Hoffnung, dass sie nur für ihre Mitglieder Schaden anrichten #6.


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und trotzdem wird nun auf jeder JHV eines Mitglieds-LVs das hohe Lobliied gesungen:
_"seit der neue Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter da ist, haben sich die Pressemeldungen vervielfacht"_.

Es sind sogar tatsächlich ein paar mehr als zuvor.
Sie erscheinen jedoch nur als "Aktuell" auf der DAFV-HP und bei einigen Mitglieds-LVs ...und bei den braven Angler-Zeitschriften.

*Kein allgemeines Presseorgan druckt diese Sch***!

Die haben absolut keine Ahnung, 
wie man Pressearbeit macht!*


----------



## Ørret (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Ah okay sie funzt wieder....

Da hast du Recht Kolja.....wenn man sich mal informieren will über solche Dinge.....auf der Homepage vom BV wohl eher nicht#d


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. März 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

Und die Arbeit, all die umfangreichen Tätigkeiten des Verbandes für all die Angler in Deutschland, jetzt in die homepage zu stellen, nimmt so viel Zeit in Anspruch, dass auf Fragen der neuen AB-Redaktion nicht geantwortet werden kann; also die Antwort kann ja dauern, aber in meinem beruflichen Umfeld wird halt eine Vorab-Reaktion (ohne schon Antworten zu geben)  alleine aus Höflichkeit und der Vertrauensbildung gegeben.

Aber ich verstehe das schon, dass das Schweigen jediglicher Art keine Respektlosigkeit den Fragestellern gegenüber ist, sondern der umfangreichen Arbeit mit dem Einstellen der Aktivitäten, die sicherlich noch unüberschaubar sind, geschuldet ist.


----------



## gründler (4. April 2018)

*AW: DAFV 2017: Änderung unserer Berichterstattung*

_Mod: Gelöscht wegen OFF TOPIC. Falls ich hier zu doof war, um es zu verstehen, bitte ich um Nachsicht und Erläuterung. LG, Georg_


#h


----------

